
Ask HN: Do you scrape? - tehwebguy
Do you scrape anything?<p>If so, what and for what purpose?<p>What software or service do you prefer?
======
snehesht
Writing your own may take some time but it's definitely worth it.

I use Python + AsyncIO + lxml. If you're are new to this and don't have time
to learn new things, I suggest you try import.io

------
pink_dinner
Write your own. For me, it's the most efficient (and you will learn a lot).

------
ashitlerferad
Absolutely, the web is such a horrid place that scraping is a necessity.

~~~
tehwebguy
You scrape as an alternative to browsing in some cases? That's interesting, is
it to avoid advertising / tracking / poor UI / something else?

------
herbst
I love Nokogiri. It is a ruby library for parsing XML/HTML

